# 

## Victorious

(_ : : 
        ? Def: 
,      ???_ ) 
          . ,   : 
"_  
     ,         ,       .        ,                 ,   , .                - .        ,          ,      Ĳ 糿   (.).      ,                   ,      -.               ,   . 
       .    .    :       ?       ,  . ˳     .     .     ,      ?  , ,  .     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     . ֳ   , ,    ._" ( - : http://petlura.poltava.ua/content/vi...ang,ukrainian/) 
-  ,       .        ,          ,   . ...
          ,    .
,   ,  ,            . 
"_³      26 . 
  -, "    '  ,     ,   -   , .   -  , . ˳ -  ,  -   ,   -  ,  -   ,   -   ,  -  ,  -  ,  -  ,  -   ,  -   ,   -  ,  -  _ " (http://www.newsru.ua/ukraine/02jul2008/sovetsk.html)  
   ,  ,        ,    ,   ,   .   )

----------


## aneisha

, ,        " " (),       .        - ,          .       ,      .   (  -       ),   (  ),       . 
"   ,       ,     ..." ()

----------


## Victorious

.     . 
     - ,  __ .
  -  .    .   .  ,     .    ,    .
    (   )     ?   -   ?   -        ,        ?
     ( ...),    ,    ?
    ...

----------


## aneisha

, ...
 ,  ,  ,  , .         .        ,  ,           ...   ,   - .     . ,             ,   . ,    .    ?
  ,    ,   .         -  ,    .      !           ˳. 
ǲ:         .     ,       ...

----------


## Victorious

> *   ˳*.

      ˳   .    ,     , , ,       ˳. 
      ˳,       ,      (). ,    92   -    '    - "_',  :       !_".     20- .   ˳.

----------


## kobieta

..    ,    ,      (    ,  ).      ,    ,  .      -        .  ,   ,     . ..      .      ,   - ,  -    .   70 ...    - ..    - .       .     (,   )   ..      .
 ,     ˳,   : " ",    : "    ,      " ...  -      . ...     .
   ....
     .....?
     .
 ..  ...  ,    ,  . 
               .
   .   ,    ,  ,        .
        !!!!
      -      .  ..     ,        .     ,      ,    .

----------


## Victorious

_.     ,    ,       ,        ,  .  : " ,  "         ! , ,      '. ³  .   ,        .  ? . !_ 
( ', "ͳ")  *kobieta*,    ,     ,      -  ,      - , ,  ,  ˳   !    -  !
   ,  .   .

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,    ,     ,      -  ,      - , ,  ,  ˳   !    -  !
>    ,  .   .

  ³ :  !  ! 
      ,    -      
        - ,    璿 .        ,       ,  ,   ,      ,   ,   , ,     .

----------


## Victorious

.     ////       (      ).
,  N.         .         ,     ?

----------


## Victorious

,  .       ,  , ˺   ,       -    ˺-  .      .    -     ?        : 1)   , 2)   ,     , 3)   ,         .       .
 '        .
?
  ,     .
  ,       - .    .     ,    .    - , ,  .  .    ,  .
 ,         ?       .    ,  ,   .    .    ,     ' .     )

----------


## 23q

.  .

----------

- ,    !   ,         .       ,      ,       .               -   ,  ))) ,  -,     .           -  . 

        (       !),

----------


## Enter

> 

       -

----------


## 23q

**,       ?  ,   ?

----------


## Sky

,    .         .

----------

ֳ       (  ,  60-  20 . .)  30 .$.     .            .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        -    .            )

----------


## kobieta

> ,        -    .            )

  ... ?
  쳺,       ",    .      "  30 ?

----------

http://zhovta.ua/read/ogol/id/6131688
     30-35 .       .   .  , , . ,    ,       3-   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

30       ,     35   ,    .
 20         -  , , ,   ..  ..   . ,      -   ,  ,      ,       .   ,

----------

> -

  
  )) )   

> ?  ,   ?

----------

> -  , , ,   ..  ..

       / ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

**, -,               ; -, -,          ).

----------


## nickeler

,   ,       ,   ,   -   .
 : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/185k...vmZXk/viewform http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/73955943/

----------


## 23q

*nickeler*, ,  ,  .

----------


## andy

> ,   ,       ,   ,   -   .
>  : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/185k...vmZXk/viewform http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/73955943/

           ,  *

----------


## Sky

,   
         / ˳,  / , /.        : , , ...

----------


## erazer

> : , , ...

        .     -      .       -  -     ""  ,           (,  ,  ).        " " -   ,      .   

> ,  *

        -  .

----------


## LAEN

> / ˳

    .     .    

> / ,

     .  ,       ,    ,    .
  -  ,   ...

----------


## AlexDS

> .  ,       ,    ,    .
>   -  ,   ...

      .
...
  .
  ,       - .
,          (   )      -     .
 ,  .        -  .
   !        .     .     -   .     .   .   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> / ˳,  / , /.        : , , ...

    ?   ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ?   ?

       ,    .

----------


## Sky

*erazer*,   ,       ,    ( ,       ).  

> .     .

       .  

> 

       .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,   ,       ,    ( ,       ).

   " " - .  " " -  .   - .  
,    -  ,   :       "".     ,   ,    ..       ,     - .   "", "", "", " "  ..

----------


## Brest

.    .   .      . 
        ,   ,     .       .
     -  ,   .  .     -    ,   ,   ,  ..

----------


## LAEN

> .

----------


## Brest

> 

    :)   !
, ,

----------


## Pentax

-   ,     .  ( )   ?      " ".    ""? .
   ,      ,     ,  (    -,   ),      .   ,        ,     "" (  ).
  .       ,  "".   .   .

----------

.  : ???????   -  ,   ,    .

----------


## kobieta

> -   ,     .  ( )   ?      " ".    ""? .
>    ,      ,     ,  (    -,   ),      .   ,        ,     "" (  ).
>   .       ,  "".   .   .

     ,  .    ,   .

----------


## Pentax

, .    (    ,  ).   .  ,  .

----------


## Enter

> .  : ???????   -  ,   ,    .

   ,     ,       ?!

----------


## laithemmer

, ,  .   .       - .  . 
..  ϳ  ** ,     .  ?

----------

,     .    -      .     ,         .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,     .    -      .     ,         .

       ... ---...  ...
,    -           ...

----------


## LAEN

? ³

----------


## RAMM

> ³

      , ..     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ? ³

  ...  .      ...

----------


## alexx76

)

----------


## Tiramisu

,     .

----------


## 23q

,  -  .

----------


## Karen

> , ..     .

       ---      .

----------


## alexx76

http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30726/

----------


## Karen

> http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30726/

   ,,     ,   .

----------


## alexx76

> ,,     ,   .

    .        ..   .    ))

----------


## 23q

,         ,   ,  .       .

----------


## Karen

> ,         ,   ,  .       .

    .     ,   .         .-         .    -  .       .    .

----------


## Tiramisu

(((.

----------


## Enter



----------


## zhana

,    . ,  , ,     http://4club.com.ua/light/projectors.html

----------


## Sky

*zhana*,   ?

----------


## Tiramisu

.   ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

ϳ,  ,  ,      .   - +  .  ,     - . ,           .

----------


## RAMM

> - +  .

  **,        .       ,  ?      ,      ?

----------


## 23q

> ϳ,  ,  ,      .   - +  .  ,     - . ,           .

           , -   -   .

----------

" " ...

----------


## Karen

http://vpoltave.info/post/37307

----------

